# Help Identify breed please



## Dypak (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I found pictures of this particular cat that I instantly fell in love with and would love to have as a forever friend. Can anyone tell me what breed of cat this is? Links below:

http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s605/Dypak/kitty3_zps37954a41.jpg

http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s605/Dypak/kitty2_zpsa5c25408.jpg

http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s605/Dypak/kitty3_zps37954a41.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Just looks like a domestic short hair to me like the cat on top of this forum far left. Unless you had some more pictures of back markings and such it's not easy for me to tell. Maybe someone else would know otherwise


----------



## Dypak (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like I double posted one of the links and forgot to include this one.

http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s605/Dypak/kitty1_zps7c8bb616.jpg

Sorry, I couldn't find any pictures that had the back markings that looked close to these pictures.

I thought maybe a silver tabby shorthair, but I don't know if that's a true breed or not.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!
Whatever the "Breed"!!!


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Well shorthair you would probably mean domestic shorthair as the cat type. Silver tabby would just be the coloring. You can do a search and check the images for silver tabby. Most are not like the one you show. But searching the color may lead you somewhere to maybe a short hair breed mostly in that color or I think it may take a while to find it.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

What a cutie, whatever he/she is if you fell in love its the one for you.


----------



## Dypak (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone.



Shybail said:


> Well shorthair you would probably mean domestic shorthair as the cat type. Silver tabby would just be the coloring. You can do a search and check the images for silver tabby. Most are not like the one you show. But searching the color may lead you somewhere to maybe a short hair breed mostly in that color or I think it may take a while to find it.


I tried doing that and I ended up with a lot of cats that have a very dark pattern. I'll keep searching (even tried white tabby, but that pulled up more that were not what I'm looking for).

I appreciate your help, and if anyone does recognize the breed, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Most cats aren't any breed, they are just a domestic shorthair... cats breeds make up like 5% of the entire cat population and also every single coloring and shape and size can be found is the cats on the street. The way cat breeds work is pretty much reverse from dogs, they don't descend from long lines of cat breeds. Many cat breeds are less than 100 years old, and they only started by someone picking up an interesting looking cat off the street and breeding it, or by modifying already established cat breeds... all cats come from domestic shorthairs (cats of unknown origin), not the other way around.

The cat looks like a silver tabby kitten. That it's coat color... not breed. Because we can't see the side I can't determine if it's spotted, mackerel or classic. But there's no shortage of cats in shelters that look just like it.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

What a cutie you've got there! That last picture looks like a perfect holiday card. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Possibly _Silver Tabby American Shorthair_. If the striping on it's sides is like a tiger then it's a Silver Mackerel Tabby, compared to the ones in these pics which are the Classic (or sometimes called "blotched") Tabby pattern with the bull's eye and circular striping on the sides.

Breed Profile: The American Shorthair


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

British shorthair silver tabbies?


----------



## franri (Jul 19, 2013)

my cats are all the most common breed - lazy.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

franri said:


> my cats are all the most common breed - lazy.


Lol! I've got some exceptional specimens of THAT breed!


----------

